# Maid to clean your house or live in ..



## samertalat

I wonder why people has to pay so much for a maid to come and clean your home ? Well it is us our fault , We think that we are still in UK or USA or any other country , If you look at the average pay in Egypt we are paying too much , Here in Lebanon live in maid is $130.00 per month from Bangladesh , Ethiopia or philipines . 
I was reading and lost track of it here at the forums that a lady paid over $50.00 for 2 of them to clean her house , + food and transportation and much more .
I think that if I move there I will go to a village and try getting a maid to live in , do cleaning and other things at home , No cooking for much less .
We have also here maids fromEgypt (Male mades) and they get $10.00 a day = to 15000.00 L.L , In Jordan they doorman was getting a $100.00 a month and he has so many things he has to do all day at the building .
Looks like we are to be blamed , we raise prices thinking that we still live in our countries.
Any feed back for less expensive maids in Egypt ?
Samer


----------



## MaidenScotland

samertalat said:


> I wonder why people has to pay so much for a maid to come and clean your home ? Well it is us our fault , We think that we are still in UK or USA or any other country , If you look at the average pay in Egypt we are paying too much , Here in Lebanon live in maid is $130.00 per month from Bangladesh , Ethiopia or philipines .
> I was reading and lost track of it here at the forums that a lady paid over $50.00 for 2 of them to clean her house , + food and transportation and much more .
> I think that if I move there I will go to a village and try getting a maid to live in , do cleaning and other things at home , No cooking for much less .
> We have also here maids fromEgypt (Male mades) and they get $10.00 a day = to 15000.00 L.L , In Jordan they doorman was getting a $100.00 a month and he has so many things he has to do all day at the building .
> Looks like we are to be blamed , we raise prices thinking that we still live in our countries.
> Any feed back for less expensive maids in Egypt ?
> Samer



I have had to read this post at least 3 times in case I had read it wrong.

Are you telling me that you want to pay the least amount of money you can and this after reading how the cost of living has rocketed here? 
You have in previous posts told us how much you paid for various items and yet you want to pay almost nothing for a maid who is probably feeding her whole family?

You said that the Lebanon is full of crooks and yet you want to bring the way the pay their staff here??? 

The Philippine government has a minimum salary that employers must pay before they will allow their citizens to work overseas.. that was $400 dollars a month and I believe it has or is going to be raised to $500.


Maiden


----------



## samertalat

MaidenScotland said:


> I have had to read this post at least 3 times in case I had read it wrong.
> 
> Are you telling me that you want to pay the least amount of money you can and this after reading how the cost of living has rocketed here?
> You have in previous posts told us how much you paid for various items and yet you want to pay almost nothing for a maid who is probably feeding her whole family?
> 
> You said that the Lebanon is full of crooks and yet you want to bring the way the pay their staff here???
> 
> The Philippine government has a minimum salary that employers must pay before they will allow their citizens to work overseas.. that was $400 dollars a month and I believe it has or is going to be raised to $500.
> 
> 
> Maiden


No my dear what ever the Philippine has as a law doesn't work , they have no jobs available for that pay 400 or so , Our next door has a maid and she pays her $130.00 , here in Lebanon they pay nothing , A friend that works in Medical supplies company has been there for two years at $500.00 a month and they tell him if you don't like it the doors are wide open. A guy who has a University degree earns no more than $1000.00 if he is lucky .
I do not mean that I am trying to be cheep , but hey there are prices for things like Bawab,maids and others according to the country wages , We just can't inflate prices were it hits us and others .
I do not use people I paid in the USA the price and 10 t0 15% more but when the job was good , Can't pay $250.00 for cleaning like I paid in the USA were I earned more than 15K a month , You have to compare Egypt and Lebanon , well Lebanon is higher standards than Egypt Maybe not sure can't judge till i get there , But from what i hear it is , Egypt is a poor country were I watched a program on El Jazira TV about poverty in Egypt and it was very touchy and sad , Here they have poverty too and under poverty levels , No one does anything about it .
Again don't miss understand me I do not mean pay 300Le a month ....... I will pay what ever the market pays or a bit above , But hate to get ripped off like Lebanon , I learned a lot about Arabs and Arab countries and how to del with them, Plus me and my wife we both speak Arabic . And coast of living there it wont last long I herd at the news what one of the Egyptian ministers said that because of the draught prices went up and will go down again to its normal . But what so ever for us it won't effect us a lot or at all since here we need over $5000.00 per month that includes my $800.00 to $1000 medications a month that I use , were they are much cheaper in Egypt since they are made there. I spoke to many people that lived in Egypt and with $2000.00 they lived good , were I think that is enough for food and a few other things correct me if I was wrong , Each one has his own standards in life too.
Regards
Samer


----------



## canuck2010

That's a lot of excuses for endorsing slavery.


----------



## samertalat

canuck2010 said:


> That's a lot of excuses for endorsing slavery.


slavery why ? If you so rich or generous great pay what ever you want to pay . If you have lived in many countries like I did and went through what i went through , Learned from my own pocket then you understand . I don't understand why you say that's endorsing slavery ?


----------



## ArabianNights

Reading through some old threads. I cannot believe my eyes, with this one.


----------



## txlstewart

ArabianNights said:


> Reading through some old threads. I cannot believe my eyes, with this one.


Well, the original poster was banned.......for many reasons.


----------



## Whitedesert

I believe in a fair wage for fair work. Started of with Egyptian maids but they took things (especially my wifes expensive lingerie). I did not want to get into that kind of thing, not interested in always looking out for my stuff, so changed to a Phillipino maid and who has now worked for us for 4 years, completely trustworthy and has the key to our apartment. She comes in two mornings a week only, and I pay her 1,200LE a month for that, and she gets a 13th payment as well as a bonus. We are out of the country from time to time, and then she takes care of our cats too. She is happy, I am happy...


----------



## aykalam

Whitedesert said:


> I believe in a fair wage for fair work. Started of with Egyptian maids but they took things (especially my wifes expensive lingerie). I did not want to get into that kind of thing, not interested in always looking out for my stuff, so changed to a Phillipino maid and who has now worked for us for 4 years, completely trustworthy and has the key to our apartment. She comes in two mornings a week only, and I pay her 1,200LE a month for that, and she gets a 13th payment as well as a bonus. We are out of the country from time to time, and then she takes care of our cats too. She is happy, I am happy...


A lot of people here in Egypt employ domestic staff but treat them as slaves. Someone once told me they always locked their maid in the apartment while they went out, just to make sure "she didn't steal from them". When I pointed out this could be a serious safety issue (e.g. fire) I was told: no problem, she can go to the balcony if there's a fire. They live on the 8th floor.


----------



## ArabianNights

txlstewart said:


> Well, the original poster was banned.......for many reasons.


Well if she/he was going on like this, I can see why.


----------



## ArabianNights

Whitedesert said:


> I believe in a fair wage for fair work. Started of with Egyptian maids but they took things (especially my wifes expensive lingerie). I did not want to get into that kind of thing, not interested in always looking out for my stuff, so changed to a Phillipino maid and who has now worked for us for 4 years, completely trustworthy and has the key to our apartment. She comes in two mornings a week only, and I pay her 1,200LE a month for that, and she gets a 13th payment as well as a bonus. We are out of the country from time to time, and then she takes care of our cats too. She is happy, I am happy...


Well you sound like a generous employer! Looks like you have a nice agreement going on there. I have only ever had a cleaner for my apartment once, when I first moved in. I have never had a cleaner in my life and I wasnt really too sure as to how to 'deal' with them. People told me that you should stand by them and watch them do their cleaning job and point out to them where exactly to clean. I didnt want to do that, especially since that whole purpose of me getting a cleaner in the first place, was so that I could get on with my other chores, around the house, whilst she cleaned. I told her where I wanted things cleaned/rooms and I gave her some cleaning supplies and she got on with it. She looked like she was doing a good job and when I saw that she started to huff and puff, I got worried. I told her to take her time and rest, if needs be. I wanted to treat her right, I offered her cleaning gloves to wear and a bottle of water, if she needed a drink and I told her to take it easy and not to be so harsh - she seemed ill. 

I checked in on her a few times, reminded her to rest, if she needs. She said that she was pregnant. I was like wow, she must really need the money and all this bleach and rigorous cleaning must not be good for her. 

long story short, turned out she wasnt pregnant, was huffing and puffing by purpose and she attempted to take some stuff from the kitchen, some belonging to me and some to the landlord. When I had my back turned, she wouldnt cleaner proper, just spray some water here and there. The bowabs wife helped me to sus her out. I ended up giving the cleaner a big mouthful, and scrutinized everything before I handed over my cash. Even still, it wasnt as clean as it could have been.


----------



## MaidenScotland

ArabianNights said:


> Well you sound like a generous employer! Looks like you have a nice agreement going on there. I have only ever had a cleaner for my apartment once, when I first moved in. I have never had a cleaner in my life and I wasnt really too sure as to how to 'deal' with them. People told me that you should stand by them and watch them do their cleaning job and point out to them where exactly to clean. I didnt want to do that, especially since that whole purpose of me getting a cleaner in the first place, was so that I could get on with my other chores, around the house, whilst she cleaned. I told her where I wanted things cleaned/rooms and I gave her some cleaning supplies and she got on with it. She looked like she was doing a good job and when I saw that she started to huff and puff, I got worried. I told her to take her time and rest, if needs be. I wanted to treat her right, I offered her cleaning gloves to wear and a bottle of water, if she needed a drink and I told her to take it easy and not to be so harsh - she seemed ill.
> 
> I checked in on her a few times, reminded her to rest, if she needs. She said that she was pregnant. I was like wow, she must really need the money and all this bleach and rigorous cleaning must not be good for her.
> 
> long story short, turned out she wasnt pregnant, was huffing and puffing by purpose and she attempted to take some stuff from the kitchen, some belonging to me and some to the landlord. When I had my back turned, she wouldnt cleaner proper, just spray some water here and there. The bowabs wife helped me to sus her out. I ended up giving the cleaner a big mouthful, and scrutinized everything before I handed over my cash. Even still, it wasnt as clean as it could have been.




Your tale is the norm and that is the reason why most of us employ and pay more for a Filipina..


----------



## marenostrum

ArabianNights said:


> Well you sound like a generous employer! Looks like you have a nice agreement going on there. I have only ever had a cleaner for my apartment once, when I first moved in. I have never had a cleaner in my life and I wasnt really too sure as to how to 'deal' with them. People told me that you should stand by them and watch them do their cleaning job and point out to them where exactly to clean. I didnt want to do that, especially since that whole purpose of me getting a cleaner in the first place, was so that I could get on with my other chores, around the house, whilst she cleaned. I told her where I wanted things cleaned/rooms and I gave her some cleaning supplies and she got on with it. She looked like she was doing a good job and when I saw that she started to huff and puff, I got worried. I told her to take her time and rest, if needs be. I wanted to treat her right, I offered her cleaning gloves to wear and a bottle of water, if she needed a drink and I told her to take it easy and not to be so harsh - she seemed ill.
> 
> I checked in on her a few times, reminded her to rest, if she needs. She said that she was pregnant. I was like wow, she must really need the money and all this bleach and rigorous cleaning must not be good for her.
> 
> long story short, turned out she wasnt pregnant, was huffing and puffing by purpose and she attempted to take some stuff from the kitchen, some belonging to me and some to the landlord. When I had my back turned, she wouldnt cleaner proper, just spray some water here and there. The bowabs wife helped me to sus her out. I ended up giving the cleaner a big mouthful, and scrutinized everything before I handed over my cash. Even still, it wasnt as clean as it could have been.


My advice is to clean your own flat. I would not want the 0.1% risk that someone looks through my stuff or steals something given half the chance.


----------



## mukuld

This is outrageous, Maids are to be treated well, not like slaves in lebanon, so many suicides are alarming.


----------



## Biffy

But to put it into perspective - I work in manufacturing the average pay for the average labourer / packer online is around 1,000 LE
the average pay for a diver ( say mine for example) is 1,200 LE per month.
These are men who do a full weeks work - 40 hours a week.

And the company I work for are considered to the better payers in the manufacturing - they pay more than fairly.

So I do think it is a little much for someone to get paid do much for doing so little really.
And trust me not all Fillipinas are to be trusted - and not all EGyptians are to be distrusted.

We have a lovely EGyptian lady who works for us - for an average wage - and she is very trustworthy. - and good at her work.


----------



## tracyc11

I have had an Egyptian lady to clean for me once a week for the last 2 years. She does a great job and gets the place way cleaners than I ever could, especially with all the dust during summer when I use the balcony much more. She is one of the most trust worth people I have ever come across- regardless of race. I once left the country and left a very large amount of sterling cash on the side by mistake. she called me to tell me and to say she was hiding it away under the drawer for me. i pay her 100le each time she visits and she spends 2-3 hours cleaning. I also pay her a little more when it comes to holidays ect. She also comes for extra days should I need her - she's great after a party!! So I think race creed colour is irrelevant. What matters is circumstance, situation and opportunity and up bringing. I would highly recommend by very diligent hard working Egyptian lady to anyone


----------



## Homeless

MaidenScotland said:


> Your tale is the norm and that is the reason why most of us employ and pay more for a Filipina..


Are they working legally? I only ask because expatagogoo seems to really dislike people who go to Egypt and work illegally. you could be in trouble if expatagogo read your post.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Homeless said:


> Are they working legally? I only ask because expatagogoo seems to really dislike people who go to Egypt and work illegally. you could be in trouble if expatagogo read your post.




Of course they were legal. 

People who work illegally in any country are a drain.. this forum does not promote illegal activities.


----------



## Homeless

MaidenScotland said:


> Of course they were legal.
> 
> People who work illegally in any country are a drain.. this forum does not promote illegal activities.


How do they get work visas? I understand that the job has be one that Egyptians can not,for whatever reason, fill.


----------



## canuck2010

Diplomats can get them work visas, otherwise they're probably working illegally, which the vast majority do, especially since revolution. Hence they can suffer extortion from the police, or be thrown in jail and deported. Still, the risks are worth it for most of them considering they stay here. It's a similar situation in most mid east countries, but in Egypt its easier due to the disorganization of the gov.


----------



## expatagogo

Homeless said:


> Are they working legally? I only ask because expatagogoo seems to really dislike people who go to Egypt and work illegally. you could be in trouble if expatagogo read your post.


It's not that I don't like it nearly as much as I think it's a stupid idea.

More than that, it amazes me the amount of people who come from "the outside" somehow believing immigration/employment laws don't apply in Egypt, or to them, or to their kids.

The sense of entitlement boggles my mind.


----------



## MaidenScotland

canuck2010 said:


> Diplomats can get them work visas, otherwise they're probably working illegally, which the vast majority do, especially since revolution. Hence they can suffer extortion from the police, or be thrown in jail and deported. Still, the risks are worth it for most of them considering they stay here. It's a similar situation in most mid east countries, but in Egypt its easier due to the disorganization of the gov.




Diplomats are finding it even harder to get their maids into the country. I used to be able to bring domestic staff straight into the country but I have no been able to do this for a few years, the domestic staff must work in my embassy home country first then come out here. Egyptian diplomatic staff that are now in Egypt are also finding it difficult to renew visas for their oversea domestic staff,


----------



## Saharadesert

Whitedesert said:


> I believe in a fair wage for fair work. Started of with Egyptian maids but they took things (especially my wifes expensive lingerie). I did not want to get into that kind of thing, not interested in always looking out for my stuff, so changed to a Phillipino maid and who has now worked for us for 4 years, completely trustworthy and has the key to our apartment. She comes in two mornings a week only, and I pay her 1,200LE a month for that, and she gets a 13th payment as well as a bonus. We are out of the country from time to time, and then she takes care of our cats too. She is happy, I am happy...


May I ask how you found a phillipno lady who comes twice a week for 1200 LE? This is an old post I understand but I am interested even if the slary of such efficient helpers are doubled by now. Thanks a lot for your help.


----------

